# The photography thread



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Post anything, random or not, photography taken by you or someone else!..... it's just for fun! something you are doing today or your vacation or anything.... (please respect forum's rules)

read them fews years ago, gonna read them again 









bonfire


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

What kind of camera setup do you have?


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

none hahahha it's my cellphone hahhaha I am the worst when it comes to photography.. I enjoy good ones but mine are terrible hahah


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Taken by my late wife...Sri Lanka, 1985........she was trying to get a shot of the elephants, but I kept blocking the view:


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

vacation and photography go hand in hand for me, and I love both ;-)

capuchin monkey in Costa Rica


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I like this thread very much. FT was supposed to have started it looong ago!

But why limit to pics taken by us, could it not be any pic. from internet?










Great photo Nemo!


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

yeah you are right I edited my post.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Homerhomer said:


> vacation and photography go hand in hand for me, and I love both ;-)
> 
> capuchin monkey in Costa Rica
> View attachment 681


Great! We have a couple shots of Howler monkeys from Costa Rica...but nothing that close.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

T.Gal this is awesome shot.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> Great! We have a couple shots of Howler monkeys from Costa Rica...but nothing that close.


Thank you, was lucky to get one of them howlers as well ;-)


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I have some monkeys from Panamá; I mean I took pics. of them, didn't bring with me [I'll post another time - have to find those without me in the photos]. 

Wasn't taken by me HH; I googled the lil red squirrel.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

This shot I took in Copenhagen was a weekly winner in Vistek's photo contest this past month.
http://bit.ly/1mZ2Tgd
Didn't get enough votes to win the viewer's award. Maybe an honourable mention prize coming up.

Travel and photography go hand in hand for me. the photographic potential plays a big part in choosing a location to visit.

Some times, the photography influences a place to visit, which then creates a photo, which leads to more travel:
http://enroute.aircanada.com/en/articles/photo-of-the-year

I get paid to take pictures of people. Newborns, kids, brides and grooms, parents, etc. Recent stuff can be found on the blog (evannoble.myfotojournal.com)

On the photography bucket list is Iceland (possibly next year), Jordan, India, Australia, Morocco, and Norway. Argentina and Costa Rica as well.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Popular place , my backyard birdbath.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

More snapshots, (certainly not 'photography' quality....but _we_ like the content anyway):

"Are you looking at me?" Storks in Northern Greece, circa 1986:











"Are you looking at me?" Giraffe Botswana 2010











Oryx dressed for dinner, Botswana 2010:


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

When I was a kid, one of my favourite books was Holling Clancy Holling's _Paddle to the Sea_.

A couple of years ago I was visiting friends at their lakeside house in northern Vermont, and I woke early on a windless morning. When I walked down to the dock, the lake was smooth as glass and it looked like the canoe was floating in the clouds. So this is "Paddle to the Sky."


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

^ Beauty!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Inspired by Brad's picture, other reflections of heaven on earth [in the rainy season].

World's largest salt flat: *Salar de Uyuni* - Bolivia 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salar_de_Uyuni


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Here are a couple of my 'treasures'......the Rhino I picked up at a roadside market in rural South Africa in 1983, and the Makonde 'Shetani' in southern Tanzania in 1988:


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

here is a family shot that I really like, grandma and her siblings, now all vintage family photos are nicely framed and hanging in our dining room


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Homerhomer said:


> here is a family shot that I really like, grandma and her siblings, now all vintage family photos are nicely framed and hanging in our dining room
> View attachment 753


Love old pics! (This thread is fun.)

Here's one of my maternal grandparents:










When I was a kid I always thought he was the Mayor......turns out he was a Mason.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

lovely couple, old photos have so much character and that's what I love abut them.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice vintage family photos!

*Nemo*, I think you look a lil like the Mayor.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> *Nemo*, I think you look a lil like the Mayor.


Maybe just a little.......here's one from almost 50 years ago......moi as King Neptune crossing the equator in the Indian Ocean:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Loved this picture of the French tall-ship Belem in rough seas so much that I found a framed one (about 30x44 inches) for the cave wall.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

^ Wow.....looks as if the entire stern is submerged!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nemo2 said:


> ^ Wow.....looks as if the entire stern is submerged!


It does, but it's just perspective. Both the ship's stern and the photographer taking the photo are in troughs, with a wave between them. Doesn't take away from it looking awesome though!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

6811 said:


> It does, but it's just perspective. Both the ship's stern and the photographer taking the photo are in troughs, with a wave between them. Doesn't take away from it looking awesome though!


On the same ship as the Neptune pic, (it was a Greek liner I took twice from OZ to Europe....it was the cheapest).....we were going up the east coast of Australia following a hurricane......I was up on deck watching two Australian Navy minesweepers disappearing in troughs one minute and bobbing up like corks the next.........now you see 'em, now you don't.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nemo2 said:


> On the same ship as the Neptune pic, (it was a Greek liner I took twice from OZ to Europe....it was the cheapest).....we were going up the east coast of Australia following a hurricane......I was up on deck watching two Australian Navy minesweepers disappearing in troughs one minute and bobbing up like corks the next.........now you see 'em, now you don't.


Back in my Navy days we were not allowed on the upper decks during severe weather but I tried to take as many pics as I could with my trusty Kodak. Attached are a few I took during a refueling at sea from the bridge of a destroyer. It takes real skill to match course and speed, and to remain close enough (about 20 meters) to enable a refuelling line to be rigged between the ships for long enough to top up the fuel tanks. There really was no life like it!


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll have to see if I can get hold of a couple of my wife's father's WWII pics....he was with the Canadian Navy on a minesweeper......apparently he has a couple of the whole boat covered in ice. That'd be scary...having to go out and chop it off in those conditions.


----------



## DayTek (Sep 26, 2013)

I love photography!

Our wedding day: (This was our favourite of the whole album, so we had it enlarged and framed above our bed!)







At the Giant's Causeway, North Ireland 2011:







Coastal Road, North Ireland 2011:







Butterfly Conservatory in Niagara Falls, Ontario, 2009:







Parliament building, Ottawa Ontario 2013:


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Some great pics from people's archives - fantastic!


----------



## DayTek (Sep 26, 2013)

Couple more...

Our cat Tobias:







Ice Storm from last December:







My 2-year nephew being a goof (he posed for several cameras for this shot!):


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's one from a trip my late wife & I took to Belize, early 1990s........we were heading down to see the pyramids when we encountered a wet/oily patch on the road......guy up front yelled "Don't hit the brakes"......driver did.

No life-threatening injuries, (amazing really); we went to Belize City Hospital..._that_ was a treat...NOT.......then, at the tour company's expense, we flew back to Corozal......with a (cough, cough) 'pilot' who didn't appear competent enough to qualify as a Kamakaze:


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Nemo2 said:


> Here's one from a trip my late wife & I took to Belize, early 1990s........we were heading down to see the pyramids when we encountered a wet/oily patch on the road......guy up front yelled "Don't hit the brakes"......driver did.


Yikes, that's a scary photo!

The "don't hit the brakes" reminds me of a cartoon I saw like that -- they're in a convertible with the top down, so it's hard to hear...the passenger up front yells "Don't hit the brakes" and the driver says "don't what?" and the passenger replies "hit the brakes!" So the driver hits the brakes. ;-)

That actually happened to me when I was working as a dishwasher and busboy at a resort -- I was also required to do room service, and I knocked on the door of one couple who yelled "don't come in!" But all I heard was the last bit "come in!" so I opened the door to find them both naked on the bed. Oops.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

brad said:


> That actually happened to me when I was working as a dishwasher and busboy at a resort -- I was also required to do room service, and I knocked on the door of one couple who yelled "don't come in!" But all I heard was the last bit "come in!" so I opened the door to find them both naked on the bed. Oops.


LOL.......when I (finally) went back to school to attain a piece of paper, circa 1970, I worked for a couple years as a 'hotel detective' downtown Toronto.......one of our functions was to check room occupancy discrepancies between the Front Desk and Housekeeping....this required a 'visual assessment'.

Knock on one door...no answer....open the door quietly, TV's on, (people often left TVs on when they vacated a room); room is standard layout, bathroom to the left of the door, TV on the right side facing the bed, which is obscured from the door........walked softly in, peeked around the corner.....woman watching TV, doesn't see me......I back quietly out...just as I pass the bathroom the toilet flushes...and as I (very quietly) closed the exterior door I could hear the bathroom door opening.


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is a photo I took at Waterton Lakes National Park last winter.

Waterton by Prairie Gal Judy, on Flickr

And one from Venice.

Venice by Prairie Gal Judy, on Flickr


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

^ Nice shots...especially like the Venice one. :encouragement:


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's one for hboy43, a sailor:

http://books.google.ca/books?id=UjL...YQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=Graciet sailboat&f=false

31+ years ago, aboard the _Graciet*_, a 49' Jenneau that raced across the Atlantic......we're coming back from Anegada, and I'm at the wheel trying to pretend I know what I'm doing....(luckily the guy standing under the boom did know what he was doing).

(*Last I heard of the boat was from a friend of my late wife's who ran a business associated with the bareboat industry in Tortola.....he said that, after a hurricane went through, the _Graciet_ was piled up underneath about 6 other boats.)


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Nemo, not only you have great photos but also great stories to share along with them, keep em coming ;-)


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

Early Father's Day gift...


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Nemo, you are a stud! Still got the bathing suit?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Four Pillars said:


> Nemo, you are a stud! Still got the bathing suit?


That was back in the 'budgie smuggler' days.........long since gone. :biggrin:


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Homerhomer said:


> Nemo, not only you have great photos but also great stories to share along with them, keep em coming ;-)


Realized when I re-read the post that it may have sounded like I was part of the TransAtlantic race.........naah, four of just took a one week sailing course with a captain....it was cheaper, and safer, than bareboating.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Outside Riyadh, circa 1982:

So the Foreign Legionnaire Captain says "It's just that all the other guys, when _they_ use the camel they ride into town looking for girls".


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> Realized when I re-read the post that it may have sounded like I was part of the TransAtlantic race.........naah,.


What a let down ;-) I thought you are world's most interesting man ;-)


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Homerhomer said:


> What a let down ;-) I thought you are world's most interesting man ;-)
> View attachment 994


Quite the opposite. :biggrin:


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Not my latest trip to NYC but hey why not ** the forum should allow more than 4 pics per post)

Here we go! It was really fun this time because I was driving something way more fun then a Civic 00'. This time it was in a 2012 WRX. It was a blast! And holysh*t people in the US drive fast as fcuk, here I drive around 115km/h and I am afraid to get caught, in the US I was driving along with other cars around 130-140km/h.

Here are my pictures, sorry for the quality not really into cameras, just got my cellphone.

Best team for a roadtrip. Thanks to Alain Faleix from Gulf Canada, he was amazing I asked so many questions about engine oil, he was really really patient with me. Thanks to Gulf! 










Woke up that morning checking few things before taking off









Awesome breakfast before going for the borders (Eggsquis)


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

The weapon




























Hello R8


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Borders time! **parked in douchebag mode in purpose










God roads are awesome!


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

After pit stop, the ONLY subie I saw was driven by a 50-55y/o lady  she didn't know about the salute










Second pit stop


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

After pit stop found another WRX and played tag on the highway 










Finally Premium Outlets Woodbury










More driving


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Holycow goose next to the Paramus State Plaza Center










Pug Life!



















Oh god! Pretzel Dog!


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Biggest shopping center I've seen in my life, theres a Tesla in it :0



















Direction Jersey City










Thanks to stupid GPS, got lost.... but hey Giants stadium!


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Finally GPS is working properly



















Need to take a nap










No time girlfriend want more shopping


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

View from the back of my hotel



















Little walk to Cake Boss' first shop


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Next day NYC


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Stopped for a snack in the middle of NYC, really nice outdoor food court!


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Toys'r us


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

WRX


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Times Square at night time


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome steak  










On our way back $15 toll bridge


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Woodbury!


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Reviving the old thread, just back from super vacation in Florida.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Those are fantastic pictures, especially the dolphin!


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks Spudd, the nature down there is awesome, actually the best experience was kayaking among manatees, wasn't able to produce any good photos but the memories will last forever ;-)


----------



## canucked_up (Feb 23, 2014)

Speaking of nature. Bad-*** Spider!! Stumbled on this scene when the dog took me for a walk this summer. I had only my phone and couldn't get a decent shot. The spider had the bee by the head at that time. Just got him? Went to get a camera and got a few. Second pic shows how they sit and wait for their prey I guess.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

SkyFall said:


> Not my latest trip to NYC but hey why not ** the forum should allow more than 4 pics per post)
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome breakfast before going for the borders (Eggsquis)


Keep your nasty nutritious breakfast- I desperately NEED that chocolate-banana crepe situation.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

canucked_up said:


> Speaking of nature. Bad-*** Spider!! Stumbled on this scene when the dog took me for a walk this summer. I had only my phone and couldn't get a decent shot. The spider had the bee by the head at that time. Just got him? Went to get a camera and got a few. Second pic shows how they sit and wait for their prey I guess.


Great shots!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> wasn't able to produce any good photos but the *memories will last forever*


On many trips to ancient parts of the world, picture taking was not allowed, but indeed the memories do last a lifetime!

Nice pics HH.; I especially liked the 1st one. We have some older pics. [not as old as Nemo's] from trips taken to DIS, as well as those taken of crocodiles in the Everglades. I can't believe I was brave enough to have taken those boat rides, considering I did not even take the Jaws ride in DIS, LOL.

More exquisite nature.........


































Would be nice if we were allowed to post more than 4 pics. per post.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> I can't believe I was brave enough to have taken those boat rides, considering I did not even take the Jaws ride in DIS, LOL.
> 
> .


speaking of jaws...... I was enjoying a pleasant dip in the ocean when something behind me caught me attention, once turned I saw a fish jumping out of the water, then again, then I saw a fin....and then the rest of the body, than I thought to myself I read National Geographic and it said most sharks do not attack people so I stayed calm and observing the nature, the spectacle didn't last more than few seconds and this was the last I saw of the jumping fish and the shark. About a minute later something touched my leg and I pretty much crapped my pants, it could have been a piece of stick for what I know ;-) Anyway this wasn't a great white by any means (probably baby hammerhead) but an experience I will not soon forget.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> 1. I thought to myself *I read National Geographic and it said most sharks do not attack people* so I stayed calm and observing the nature....
> 2. About a minute later *something touched my leg* and I pretty much crapped my pants...experience I will not soon forget.


*1.* At least your brain/memory didn't freeze, LOL. :biggrin:
*2. * Now you tell me, shortly before it's my turn to take that dip in the ocean, or maybe not. :frown:

Glad u had a semi-fun time!


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

a couple shots from our trip this year- across canada and driving around the world biggest lake.
blue lake sunset







floating in little manitou lake "dead sea of Canada"







superior rocks







happy kids


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

SkyFall said:


> The weapon


Love the DGM hatchbacks.. Might own one myself soon.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

love my car me too, imma try to keep it for years, its all I can ask: fun, powerful (enough for me) and awd


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> *2. * Now you tell me, shortly before it's my turn to take that dip in the ocean, or maybe not. :frown:


Ohh, don't worry, *MOST *sharks don't attack people ;-)


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

seeing food photos here makes me hungry ;-) recently bought myself a smoker so here we go ;-)

ribs by Homerhomer50, on Flickr


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

indexxx said:


> Keep your nasty nutritious breakfast- I desperately NEED that chocolate-banana crepe situation.


 ... LOL at that breakie! *SkyFall,* did you eat for the rest of the day? 

Reminder to myself: Do not view the photography thread before breakfast!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> On many trips to ancient parts of the world, picture taking was not allowed, but indeed the memories do last a lifetime!
> 
> *More exquisite nature.........*
> 
> Would be nice if we were allowed to post more than 4 pics. per post.


 ... beautiful pics! ... especially the little froggie. :biggrin:


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

wait wait..... I didnt eat all of that.... my part was the eggs and bacons


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

SkyFall said:


> wait wait..... I didnt eat all of that.... *my part was the eggs and bacons*


For breakfast [and lunch], my part would definitely be les très délicieux crêpes. 

To go with HH's smoker, and b4 the Autumn rolls in, let's also enjoy some mouth-watering treats.

*Japanese parfait.* each:









*And a Filipino Halo-Halo.* [The sweet beans are tiny; had one last Sunday].


----------



## Rubab20 (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice well thanks to share this....


----------



## Garciasutral (Dec 19, 2014)

*Property Management Geelong*

What you need to know about PHOTOGRAPHY: words, phrases and expressions - TECHNOLOGY





..................................
*Property Management Geelong*


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

I had to go back four years to find a photography thread. I guess it's not a big topic here.

The New York Times will often publish articles with amazing photography. Here's one that I discovered lately.

It's entitled Inside One of America’s Last Pencil Factories.

_"Such radical simplicity is surprisingly complicated to produce. Since 1889, the General Pencil Company has been converting huge quantities of raw materials (wax, paint, cedar planks, graphite) into products you can find, neatly boxed and labeled, in art and office-supply stores across the nation: watercolor pencils, editing pencils, sticks of charcoal, pastel chalks. Even as other factories have chased higher profit margins overseas, General Pencil has stayed put, cranking out thousands upon thousands of writing instruments in the middle of Jersey City"._

Such amazing shots of the process, its machinery and especially the employees. Loved the one with guy that has worked there 47 years. 

Who knew colored pencil lead was flexible after extrusion..... Not me.

ltr


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

like_to_retire said:


> I had to go back four years to find a photography thread. I guess it's not a big topic here.


Thanks for digging up this thread. Hoping to see some photography discussion. 
It seemed to me that photography was a hobby everyone wants to do more of when they retire. Q: "What are you going to do when you retire?" Typically A: "Relax, travel a bit, and work on my photography."


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> I had to go back four years to find a photography thread. I guess it's not a big topic here.
> 
> The New York Times will often publish articles with amazing photography. Here's one that I discovered lately.
> 
> ...


An old, dirty factory makes for great photo opps. Then add in repetitive patterns and cool vibrant colours - for sure a hit. I had a friend that worked at a steel mill in town, tried to arrange a photo session there, but never got around to it. Doesn't work there anymore unfortunately.
CNN usually has a 'travel photos of the month' montage that has some very good stuff from around the world.

I do a fair amount of photography already, and get paid for it, but unfortunately not as much 'fun' photography as I used to do, thanks to a growing family.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

*Clearance problems*

Part of the problem is that photos are so plentiful now that private collections do not seem as valuable. Real photo aficionados tend to already be on the photo sharing sites.







Plus the limited size eliminates most photos without shrinking them. I took this one yesterday outside UBC admitting.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Harvest time in Manitoba.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for bumping this thread LTR. I returned to photography with renewed enthusiasm after I retired, because I now have more time and money to spend on it. I wanted an ILC camera and decided on mirrorless instead of DSLR partly because of the ability to easily adapt old SLR film camera lenses. As you probably know, this is due to the reduced flang distance of mirrorless and a simple cheap adapter works perfectly. I got the Sony a6000 two years ago and the first additional lens I bought was a Canon 50mm f1.8 from eBay. It came from Japan and is in beautiful condition; made in 1980. My most recent addition is an Asahi Super Takumar 135mm f3.5. These were produced from 1965 to 1971 and based on the serial #, I'm guessing mine is from ~ 1970. It looks and feels like new. Also from eBay Japan. The build quality of these lenses is exquisite. Just holding them and moving the buttery smooth focus ring is a pleasure. The idea of re-using these fine quality items which have endured for decades, and still work perfectly appeals to me on so many levels.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Recently launched my new website:

https://www.garycarlsonphotography.com


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

indexxx said:


> Recently launched my new website:
> 
> https://www.garycarlsonphotography.com


Excellent website. Beautiful photos. You are a true artist.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

pwm said:


> Excellent website. Beautiful photos. You are a true artist.


Thank you- I appreciate the feedback!


----------

